# 76 degrees ferenheit too cold?



## Mjoyn91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just recently set up a 5 gallon tank for my new beta fish. I have a 25 watt heater that's automatically set to heat the water to 78 degrees. However, both thermometers ( a sticker and a suction cupped one) read 76 degrees. The heater's been going for two days now so its had plenty of time to get the proper temperature. I've read that bettas need 78-80 degree water. Is 76 close enough or should i return the damn heater?


----------



## Caliban (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new to this hobby, but from what I've read, bettas can tolerate as low as 72, though it's not ideal. My tank runs in the 76-78 degree range. The true test is how your fish behaves. If he's not moving a lot, then he may be too cold, and I believe if a fish seems hyperactive, never resting, they may be too hot. Again, I'm a newbie to this, but I've been nosing around the forums a bit. If someone more experienced tells you different, believe them not me.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

76 is fine. 78-80 is the ideal for bettas, but your betta will be fine with 76 degrees.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I keep my betta at 78-81, The lowest I ever go is 77, so I suppose your betta will be okay, just watch him for signs of coldness


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

It's not an ideal temperature. In my opinion, if you are dissatisfied with a product you should return it and get your money back. I only recommend heaters with an adjustable temperature dial. Non-adjustable mini-heaters, pre-set heaters, and heater pads don't work on a reliable thermostat, so they often underheat or overheat the water depending on the ambient temperature of the room. As the room temperature changes, the temperature in the tank will fluctuate. This will not occur with a higher quality adjustable heater. 

I consider 76 to be lower than ideal--not terrible, but not great either. If you spend money on something, shouldn't it meet your expectations? I would return the heater, and get a 25 watt heater with an adjustable temperature dial. This heater design will be a few dollars more, but it is a higher quality design that will give you much more stability and control than the non-adjustable version.


----------



## Mjoyn91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. My Betta seems to be moving around the tank fine with the temperature. It looks like the heater fluctuates between 76 and 78, so it looks like it'll be alright


----------

